# Printing notes created in your own documents?



## Permuted Press (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello,

I've been using a Kindle for about 3 weeks, and I've been creating notes in documents that I emailed to the Kindle.  I'd like to get access to these notes (and ideally the snippet of text they reference) outside the Kindle somehow so I can print/email them.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For Amazon books, if you highlight or make a note it's saved in "My clippings."  I believe it's the same for non-Amazon purchased content.  

The 'My Clippings' "book" is really just a text file.  If you connect your Kindle to your computer via USB, the computer will see it as a drive.  You should be able to find the 'My Clippings' file in the 'documents' folder and copy it to your hard drive.  You'll probably have to do some formatting clean up on it, though.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

In addition to what Ann said, you can also access all your clippings at kindle.amazon.com. I find this much quicker than plugging my Kindle into the PC. It will also show clippings from annotations made across all your devices (such as Kindle for PC or other apps), not just the Kindle itself. And it allows you to view and print only from one book instead of all your clippings from all your books (which I believe are in chronological order of when you made the annotation, not by book order?) so it's much more organized.


----------



## Permuted Press (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  It doesn't appear that you can access clippings online for books you've emailed to the Kindle, only books you've purchased via Amazon.  But I'll give the USB route a try.


----------

